# The Granddaddy Of All GO Dawgs Threads #57! For Charlie! ?



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2021)

Gimme a G!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 21, 2021)

Gimme an E! Or should I ask for an O??


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Give me an R for our resident Beach Bum!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2021)

OK, I want some gia coming this way.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs! I feel like I butchered Mrs. 22's new thread! "G"!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 21, 2021)

E!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2021)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2021)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 21, 2021)

Gooooo    DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2021)

G!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2021)

I eye!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 22, 2021)

AAAAA!!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2021)

What's does that spell.......


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs starting AWESOME threads


----------



## Duff (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 22, 2021)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for a 4 day weekend!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 22, 2021)

Yeah!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 23, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2021)

Go DAWGS preparing to give dem yankees a beat down southern style!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying healthy!!!! ???


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Georgia Bulldawgs and a very Merry Christmas to Dawg fans around the world.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to spend some time with family.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## fish hawk (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 24, 2021)

Good morning, Merry Christmas eve! 

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Dec 24, 2021)

1 week till we try our hand at wolverine hunting!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## MudDucker (Dec 24, 2021)

Go DAWGS watchin' the fog lifting over the lake.

Merry Christmas to all you deplorable DAWG fans!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Xmas Eve all my fellow Dawgs and fellow OC forum members regardless of who your favorite team is.  My son, a senior at UGA learned yesterday if UGA beats MICH next week, then he will get a free ticket to the championship game courtesy of UGA Ticket Services, he is HYPED....  Need a big win so he can go.


----------



## cramer (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas  & Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2021)

It's Christmas Eve!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 24, 2021)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs, shopping on Christmas eve!??


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs cleaning out closets and getting stuff ready to donate to our community thrift store.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmasa to all the Bulldawg Faithful. And a Happy New Year. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs still raising their grown children!!!!!

Gotta show the daughter and sil how to level a camper.  

Thinking of leaving it a half bubble off on purpose


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs. Wife’s Georgia Christmas Tree


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs and Merry Christmas!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all my Dawg brothers and sisters!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## hopper (Dec 24, 2021)

? DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas DAWGNATION!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to Da Boss in heaven and GO GAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

It's Christmas day!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 25, 2021)

Good morning, Merry Christmas!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## fish hawk (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Birthday Jesus!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Merry Christmas to ehhrbodi!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas my Go Dawgs homeskillets and homeskilletettes!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all my DAWG bros. Vegas is betting against you but I’ll be cheering for you against them Yankees.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Merry Christmas Matthew6 if you read this!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs!
> View attachment 1124533


Sent that to several of my Bama friends this morning


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas Matthew6 if you read this!!!


X2


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs, waiting in the BUSY Chinese restaurant to get some grubbage!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dogs nervous about our mindset as our 1 game season is about to start. Don't think Stet can beat MI with his arm, hoping he gets big yards scrambling.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs  wondering if we will see Beck or Vandergrif.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs! All in Stetsons hands! Hoping the defense plays in this game. If they do we have a chance. If they stay in Athens then we lose!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!  We gonna win!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs knowing that they can win but not as confident as I was before the SECCG goofiness! Who's gonna show up?  Who's gonna coach?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 26, 2021)

Must be getting close to game day the Athens tradition has begun. 7 point underdogs but I’m still cheering for you mutts!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 26, 2021)

Morning y’all and Go Dawgs


----------



## cramer (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## cramer (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs nervous about our mindset as our 1 game season is about to start. Don't think Stet can beat MI with his arm, hoping he gets big yards scrambling.





John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs  wondering if we will see Beck or Vandergrif.


Nervous about this game as well, no backup with any real playing experience! 

I think we will beat Michigan but BAMA Is a different monster!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs by 17


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs by 1!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping to win these next 2 games, starting with Michigan! I'm hearing Jordan Davis is gonna get the start at QB, after showing out in practice. Kirby was really impressed with his QB abilities.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 26, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Nervous about this game as well, no backup with any real playing experience!
> 
> I think we will beat Michigan but BAMA Is a different monster!



What happened to the oracle. 

“Saban's days are numbered and Kirby will reign supreme! ”


“Miami gonna destroy the mighty Bama this weekend! ”


----------



## elfiii (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs for you Bo$$.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> “Saban's days are numbered and Kirby will reign supreme! ”
> ”



Some backwoods cousin's husband has prolly discovered the fountain of youth in Alabama for Saban!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs without variant!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 26, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs by 1!



That's all it takes! 
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs bout to bring a variant them yanks ain’t seen before!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs and just focus on the game


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs not caring 'bout no variants or varmints for that matter.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just win the dang game!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs stay focused and win!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 26, 2021)

GO DAWGS ON GAME WEEK!! Let’s get over this first hurdle and win a NATTY!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 26, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs stay focused and don't feed on the rat poison!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 27, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs steering clear of rat poison. Beat those hairballs like a rented mule.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2021)

Go DAWGS on a foggy morning hoping for the South overcoming those dang yankees!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 27, 2021)

Another day closer to whipping Mich....  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Ready to crush Big Blue!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs winning one game at a time!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs beating that yankee blue scum


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 27, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs beating that yankee blue scum



Amen brother.  Had the SEC CG been a three point loss or win we’d all be pretty confident we beat UM by 14.  That game has zero bearing on this game….other than maybe serving as a wake up call.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2021)

JUST PRACTICING!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 28, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs breaking thru COVID and playing!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Next step!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2021)

Reports are that they are down in Miami and down to bidness!

Go DAWGS choppin' up dem yankees!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs having no idea what Dawg team will show up!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs trying to find Throwback meds or a therapist!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs hating this weather. Wish it was cold and would get these deer back up
On their feet.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs trying to get over this dang cold!!!!! Feeling better but not 100% yet.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs trying to get over this dang cold!!!!! Feeling better but not 100% yet.


???? you don't have the Chinaflu!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> ???? you don't have the Chinaflu!


I don't know if I do or not, not gonna get tested either. Self medication and riding the storm out. 

Just feels like a cold to me. Doing some better today, but still have a lingering cough and slight stuffy head.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs not letting themselves be lied to by telling them
A common cold is the China flu!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 28, 2021)

Go DAWGS heading to Dauphin Island for a New Years vacay! Hope you men, women and children are doing well and staying healthy. Murry Christmas!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying focused!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs just watching deer number 8 feed off. Man it’s typical Georgia weather in the 70’s after Christmas


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs seeing deer and visiting Islands


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting in the right frame of mind


----------



## trad bow (Dec 28, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I don't know if I do or not, not gonna get tested either. Self medication and riding the storm out.
> 
> Just feels like a cold to me. Doing some better today, but still have a lingering cough and slight stuffy head.


Take plenty of zinc, drink a shot or two of bourbon and say Go Dawgs once a hour.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Take plenty of zinc, drink a shot or two of bourbon and say Go Dawgs once a hour.


Got to get some Zinc, and bourbon,  I do have antibiotics and vitamin C. 

And can always yell Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2021)

GO HUNTIN' DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 29, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 29, 2021)

DAWG bros gotta focus on them Yankees, don’t even think Bama.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 29, 2021)

Go DAWGS spurnin' dat rat poison and getting ready for battle!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying dry and not mingling with the masses.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2021)

GO you Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for work!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to get it on.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## campboy (Dec 29, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dogs, friend in NC has 3 tix in end zone on the cheap if anybody could use them. His wife got the China virus.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 29, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, friend in NC has 3 tix in end zone on the cheap if anybody could use them. His wife got the China virus.


Nice offer WCD but reckon I'm gonna watch on the picture tube. Hope his wife recovers quickly.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping Bennett don't make no mistakes against Michigan!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 30, 2021)

Good gameday eve morning!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 30, 2021)

Go you Hairy DAWGS .... hunker down one more time you guys!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Got to cheer for the DAWGs to get a rematch. SEC all the way!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> SEC all the way!


Except for Auburn, Tennessee and Florida... I hope they lose every game!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs! It’s raining in Gibson Ga!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! It’s raining in Gibson Ga!


Monsooning in Carroll County! 

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Hunker down 2 more times!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
I'm fixin to jerk a knot in Throwbacks tail.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dogs, with our next 3 games vs Michigan, Bama then Oregon. That’s a gauntlet.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs focus guys!!!!! Don't drink or listen to the poison spewing through the media!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for game day!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking a break at work!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Almost time for a real game!  Goooooooooooooooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

GO Dawgs just WIN!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs fans all over the place!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs on game day eve.


----------



## Jovi (Dec 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!


go dogs losing tomorrow.


----------



## Jovi (Dec 30, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs ready for game day!


hope yall show up.  lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2021)

Jovi said:


> hope yall show up.  lol.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2021)

Jovi said:


> go dogs losing tomorrow.


Sounds just like a Vol fan to me!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs on game day!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Well, it’s finally here!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2021)

Arise DAWG NATION, its game day.  We ride to victory on the backs of dem yankees!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs, trying to get elite!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

The day is here! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs on game day!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

It's put up or shut up day. Go Dawgs puttin' up big time today!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2021)

Stay focused you hairy Dawgs!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs playing after my bedtime. ??


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Gonna get an evening sit in the deer woods and then enjoy the game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

GO Dawgs 
TIME TO FIGHT!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Gooooo DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Almost time to take’em down!  Go Dawgs all the way from my VA deer lease!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping the Dawgs come out ready to show the world they’re number 1


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

formula1 said:


> Almost time to take’em down!  Go Dawgs all the way from my VA deer lease!


Kill a Big One & GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs turning up the pressure in the Orange Bowl


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs sweating like Dawg deer hunting!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for warm ups


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs, getting nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rockers.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs watching the elephants toying with the cats


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs about toclimb down.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2021)

Almost time to hunker down you hairy Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2021)

Borrowed from Rack


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Borrowed from Rack
> View attachment 1125895


Anytime 

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Win this game!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

HUNKER DOWN!


----------



## cramer (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m tore up from the floor up!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Duff said:


> I’m tore up from the floor up!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!


Pace yourself! Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Can’t!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

Duff said:


> I’m tore up from the floor up!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!


I feel ya! GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Man I am nervous!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

My stomach is in knots. 
But I got a Bulldawg grin. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs nervous stomachs and all!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs nervous stomachs and all!!!


Me as well, I hope Bennett has the best last 2 games of his LIFE!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Me as well, I hope Bennett has the best last 2 games of his LIFE!


Either that or CKS can make the adjustments needed!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on DAWGS it’s time to EAT!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! Win this game!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2021)

It’s time! One more Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Halftime Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Dawgs going back to the big show!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Time to FINALLY stomp Bama!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go you Michigan beating Dawgs! Boom!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2021)

How bout them Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

"Harbaugh bowed his head because he knew that he'd been beat, he layed that trophy down at Kirby's feet!"

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs with bubble guts til January 10!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs thankful the Defense traveled to Miami!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year!! 

Go Dawgs


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2022)

Gonna win it all for Boss!!! GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2022)

Go you yankee spankin' Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs in 2022!


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs back in the show!!!!!!

Finish the drill Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2022)

How bout them Dawgs.
Go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS 
No more poison just a NATTY!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

GOODBYE 1980 hello 2022!!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

The Mailman's mom! 
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> The Mailman's mom!
> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> View attachment 1125991


Isn't that Jordan Davis mama next to her?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Isn't that Jordan Davis mama next to her?


I think so


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Natty Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!

The new year is just a little sweeter!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Congrats to my mutts bros, what a great game!

No love from here until Jan 10th, it’s fixin to get real!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 1, 2022)

Time to focus on next Monday night!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2022)

Everyday is a great day to be a Dawg but today is an exceptional day to be a Dawg!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

@Ruger#3 Looking forward to the rematch. Glad we had the opportunity this year. Thanks for keeping it classy and here’s to a heck of a game! Go Dawgs!?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs in a New Year!!


----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2022)

I want to say thank you guys for the concern yesterday.  I barely remember the 1st quarter and part of the 2nd.  I've never had a migraine that hit that fast and with the blurry vision immediately.  Most of the time, I'm just sensitive to light and sound.  I was really worried for a little while that I was having a stroke or aneurysm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I want to say thank you guys for the concern yesterday.  I barely remember the 1st quarter and part of the 2nd.  I've never had a migraine that hit that fast and with the blurry vision immediately.  Most of the time, I'm just sensitive to light and sound.  I was really worried for a little while that I was having a stroke or aneurysm.


Dang. I'm sorry. I guess I missed all that.  Same thing happened to JeffC in the driveler thread last week. He spent two nights in the hospital. Nothing showed up on all the test.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Everyday is a great day to be a Dawg but today is an exceptional day to be a Dawg!


And THAT'S the truth!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I want to say thank you guys for the concern yesterday.  I barely remember the 1st quarter and part of the 2nd.  I've never had a migraine that hit that fast and with the blurry vision immediately.  Most of the time, I'm just sensitive to light and sound.  I was really worried for a little while that I was having a stroke or aneurysm.


Brother you were in our prayers,  like I said my wife has the weather related ones and they put her on her back for a day or 2 most of the time.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs playing for a championship


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

@greendawg Prayers sent!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2022)

True South on SEC is in ATHENS TOWN!


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2022)

So proud of Stetson last night. He was questioned and ripped over the last several weeks. That boy played a heck of a game under the brightest of lights.

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I want to say thank you guys for the concern yesterday.  I barely remember the 1st quarter and part of the 2nd.  I've never had a migraine that hit that fast and with the blurry vision immediately.  Most of the time, I'm just sensitive to light and sound.  I was really worried for a little while that I was having a stroke or aneurysm.


Anytime dawgbro!! 
Glad you are better!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Duff said:


> So proud of Stetson last night. He was questioned and ripped over the last several weeks. That boy played a heck of a game under the brightest of lights.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


He scares me running, hope he gets revenge on BAMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!! Power just came back on, we are still under a tornado watch till 3 am.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1126014



To me, overall, he should have been the defensive MVP.   Kendrick had a handful of great plays, but Nakobe was da man for the entire game!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS from rainy Acworth.  Knowin' dem DAWGS are getting ready for a reckoning!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 2, 2022)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Gibson Ga.!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to win a Natty!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs please stay focused!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> To me, overall, he should have been the defensive MVP.   Kendrick had a handful of great plays, but Nakobe was da man for the entire game!



That was the head scratcher of the night. Ever Dawg D player had a standout performance but Dean was the superlative. That play where he ran all the way across the field and tackled the RB was stunning. You could see him coming and you were thinking "I don't believe it. Dean is gonna run all the way across the field and tackle that guy for a loss." and then he did it. That had to be the defensive play of the game.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughing at the Bennett haters.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

Jordan Davis looks like a large mouth bass about to swallow a cricket! Good gracious that's one large dude! I went on some of the Michigan football boards before the game, and seen several posts about how they would wear "that fat #99 out quick". Mkay! 







*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Jordan Davis looks like a large mouth bass about to swallow a cricket! Good gracious that's one large dude! I went on some of the Michigan football boards before the game, and seen several posts about how they would wear "that fat #99 out quick". Mkay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which ones? I want to go have some fun. I've never been banned from a message board before.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Which ones? I want to go have some fun. I've never been banned from a message board before.


If I can be of any assistance on things to say, just let me know!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting banneded!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting banneded!!!!!



Not here. Just on Michigan boards.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Not here. Just on Michigan boards.


Only closet bammers here


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Which ones? I want to go have some fun. I've never been banned from a message board before.


PM coming up due to language on that site. I wouldn't want Throwback to click the link and see all those really, really, really, bad words.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> PM coming up due to language on that site. I wouldn't want Throwback to click the link and see all those really, really, really, bad words.



I just read their whole game thread. My favorite post:


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I just read their whole game thread. My favorite post:
> 
> View attachment 1126394


I saw that too! Didn't take long for their confidence to be crushed, did it? The second one cracked me up as well. PM me who you are over there, if you decide to join. I'll do the same, if I join.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I saw that too! Didn't take long for their confidence to be crushed, did it? The second one cracked me up as well. PM me who you are over there, if you decide to join. I'll do the same, if I join.



I think that was right after the first pass to Bowers. 

I'm passing on joining. I couldn't possibly demoralize them worse than they are.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I think that was right after the first pass to Bowers.
> 
> I'm passing on joining. I couldn't possibly demoralize them worse than they are.



Or after they saw us run out of the tunnel!

I doubt I'll join if you're not. I wasn't going to rub it in, anyway, just thought I would show them a little respect. Represent the G by being classy, unless, of course, they poke the bear in me.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Jordan Davis looks like a large mouth bass about to swallow a cricket! Good gracious that's one large dude! I went on some of the Michigan football boards before the game, and seen several posts about how they would wear "that fat #99 out quick". Mkay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I loved it when Jordan caught one of those itty bitty Michigan dudes behind the lines for a tackle. The back came up running again and Jordan almost nonchalantly grabbed him and threw him to the ground again.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Which ones? I want to go have some fun. I've never been banned from a message board before.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1126404


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Talking to a Yankee coworker from PA, he described the game this way but in more colorful terms. 

There are good thorough butt whoopings and then there’s what GA did to Mich last night!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1126404



Cuz it's fun.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs, don't partake of the poison Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!! Natty on tha way!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I loved it when Jordan caught one of those itty bitty Michigan dudes behind the lines for a tackle. The back came up running again and Jordan almost nonchalantly grabbed him and threw him to the ground again.


My favorite was when the big O layed that fella out! 
That poor guy looked like he got run over by a train! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting for snow!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Time to tear up the tide...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS puttin' in da work to staunch da Tide!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunkering down in this wind.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs fighting the snow in VA!

Funny thing is it was 74 on Saturday and 65 yesterday but a mini-blizzard today!

Reminds me a hot Bama in the SECCG can get cold in a hurry.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 3, 2022)

My Dawg flag is hanging on! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs with around 4-5 inches of snow on the mountain, pictures to come shortly.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2022)

Go snowed in Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna be out in the snow sooner than later.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2022)

We got very little here...


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs,  gonna take the wife to work shortly. Trying to decide on my Jeep or her Nissan. 

You know fun vs practical


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to take the wife to work!!!!! I am a Go gitter today!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go snow Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs posing in the front yard!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs playing in the snow!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs who don't mind the snow!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Go frozen Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2022)

Go frozen Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunkering down and not even looking at the rat poison box.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 3, 2022)

If anybody wants to watch us beat Michigan again, looks like it's on ESPNU at 7.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs with no snow.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS from cold, but no snow So Ga!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Less than a week away from seeing what we’re made of.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dogs, Kirby sharpening his Kraken weaponry.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS all ova the world!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2022)

*Hunker down and GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs tired of losing to Bama! I hope we come out and slap them suckas around all Monday night! Time for the Payback! Let's go!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2022)

Tired of losing big bets on em too. No bets placed this time. Good vibes. GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting their rest in.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs letting Bamers drink the poison this time.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Go my tickets today! Gonna watch the DAWGS make history! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Indy bound Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 5, 2022)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs early morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! Go my tickets today! Gonna watch the DAWGS make history! GO DAWGS!


 Shout out a Gooooooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em. Woof, woof, woof for me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 5, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs waking up and winning!!!!

Now it's time for me to get up, I'm running behind!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs swinging by the Liberty Bell!


----------



## Duff (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs need a nap after lunch!


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 5, 2022)

Duff said:


> Go Dawgs need a nap after lunch!


Btdt


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs swinging by the Liberty Bell!
> View attachment 1126983


Long ways from home Brother!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 5, 2022)

Getting closer to game day! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for another nights rest!!?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 5, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs swinging by the Liberty Bell!
> View attachment 1126983


That's pretty cool, Slayer! Now go see the Rocky statue next.  Oh, and shout out a few GO DAWGS for me while you're there! 

GO DAWGS visiting the City of Brotherly Love!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs glad to just hang out down south!!!!! Spent to many years in Yankee land!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 6, 2022)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs showing those people up yonder how Deep South football is played


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' into the winnin' zone!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2022)

GO Georgia BULLDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS today and everyday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2022)

GET FIRED UP!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 6, 2022)

Four more days! Go dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Jan 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs staying focused,  not drinking the kool-aid or eating the rat poison!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS about to get it on!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs in that Indiana town


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 7, 2022)

Go dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 7, 2022)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs in that Indiana town


Hope we put on that party dress! Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2022)

I was wondering if someone would catch on to it!!?


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I was wondering if someone would catch on to it!!?


All these young folks saying ‘huh’!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2022)

GO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS! 
SIC EM!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs stomping mudholes and walking dry!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2022)

January 2, 1981

"This One Is Forever." 
- Lewis Grizzard, Atlanta Journal

New Orleans -- I am writing this from the sixteenth floor of the Howard Johnson Motor Hotel in downtown New Orleans. I can see the top of the Louisiana Superdome from this perch. It looks more like one of those ominous nuclear power plants than a sports stadium. The truth is, the place exploded, what is now four hours ago.

I am no stranger to madness. I have attended an Indianapolis 500 automobile race, the annual salute to mental illness. That was nothing compared to this.

This was wild. This was crazy. This was downright scary at times.

A cop on the floor of the Dome said, "Thank God they ain't armed."

A security man screamed to no one in particular, "I've got the **** president of the United States in here and I can't get him out!"

A female member of the Notre Dame band, holding onto her flute as she surveyed the incredible scene before her, said, "If it meant that much, I'm glad Georgia won."

It meant that much.

Grown men cried. A man kissed Georgia defensive coach Erskine Russell squarely on the top of his bald head. Erk just smiled.

I saw a man get down on his fours and bark like a wild dog (dawg) and try to bite passersby. A woman I had never seen before lifted her skirt to show me her underpants. "Georgia" was stitched hip to hip.

Let me take you back to when the playing of the 1981 Sugar Bowl Football game between Georgia and Notre Dame first began to show signs of the subsequent emotional explosion that it became.

New Year's Eve on Bourbon Street. It's the Red Sea. If there are Notre Dame people in town, where are they?

The 1 Bourbon Street Inn, in the very heart of the French Quarter, is packed with Georgians. The third floor balcony is Bulldog Central. The bathtubs in the adjoining rooms are filled with ice and champagne.

The people in the street, thousands of them, scream, "HERSCHEL!"

The people on the balcony respond, "WALKER!"

A chant aimed at what brave or stupid Notre Damers might be in earshot begins:

"YOU GOT THE HUNCHBACK! WE GOT THE TAILBACK!"

"The Pope's a dope" came out a couple of times, too--there's one in every madhouse.

At midnight there was much kissing and hugging and how-'bout-them-dawging, and speaking of dogs (dawgs), the Georgia mascot, "Uga," showed up at the party on the third floor Bourbon Street Inn balcony, and I heard one man say to another:

"Hey, how'd your lip get cut?"

To which the second man replied. "I was kissing 'Uga' on the mouth at midnight and he bit me."

When the sun rose on 1981, there were those still partying from the night before. Three hours before kickoff, the city was covered in red. Red hats, red pants, red shirts--red, I was to discover later, underwear as well.

The Game. So close. God bless Mrs. Walker. Thirty seconds are left, Georgia leading, 17-10. Notre Dame can't stop the clock. At :14 showing, the game ends because every Bulldog from Rabun Gap to Tybee Light and Hartwell to Bainbridge has charged onto the floor of the Louisiana Superdome.

They trampled each other. They trampled the players, the coaches, the press, they ripped down a goal post.

The public address announcer pleaded and pleaded and pleaded: "Please clear the field! PLEASE clear the field!" They turned off the lights, but the Georgia band kept playing, and the people, that delirious mass of people, kept on celebrating.

It got ugly a couple of times. Secret Service men trying to get Jimmy Carter out of the building shoved a few citizens around.

And then there was this group of little girls, the "High Steppers" from Shreveport or someplace, who had competed for the right to perform at the Sugar Bowl. They were cute little girls wearing cowboy hats. They were left out of the pregame show because the teams stayed on the field too long. They were promised they could perform after the game. They lined up, all neat and nice, but there was no way.

One little girl said, "I don't want to go out there. We might get hurt." They finally gave it up and went back to Shreveport. Sad.

But it was also bright and beautiful and boisterous and an All-American sort of thing that other schools have enjoyed, so now it is Georgia's turn to point the finger to the sky. It may be days before the last Bulldog leaves New Orleans. The streets would not be safe Thursday night.

Number One, by God. Number Ever-Lovin'-One. The sign in the Georgia locker room had said it all:

"This one is forever."compliments of Mike Burger! Thank you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS! SIC EM!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!
*GO DAWGS!
GO DAWGS!!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1127369



Well, well looky here……gonna be a slobber knocker.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2022)

This thang getting close, the circus animal starting to show up. Heard it told dem boyz will play for peanuts. Love’em they say


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 8, 2022)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS kickin' dat jinx!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2022)

Good morning, y'all!

*GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2022)

@mrs. hornet22


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 8, 2022)

Getting close boys and girls! The wife and I will be heading north soon! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Indy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> @mrs. hornet22
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127436


Got that right. Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2022)

DGD. So humble. It takes a team. Go DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 8, 2022)

Dawgs arrived in Indy!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm starting to get excited. I've got a good feeling about this game. Time to bring home the trophy. Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs nervous as always before a Georgia game, gotta work Monday night so I will be checking in here often for updates.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Stetson Bennett for having a flip phone and not wasting time on a smart phone staying away from the rat poison. Way to stay focused! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2022)

Stetson Bennett the epitome of a DGD!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go everyone that still issuing a flip phone!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go everyone that still issuing a flip phone!


He said it's an Old folks phone. I think he said the Verizon store had them. Said he had much better things to do than spending an hour a day wasting time on he's smart phone.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs trying to exorcise the demons!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to beat Bama!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> @mrs. hornet22
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127436



@Rackmaster you tapping into something you want to share here bro.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs hating the game time!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 8, 2022)

Two more days!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Saturday night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2022)

Go Dogs, saw a steady stream of Dog Fans headed north up thru TN today.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 9, 2022)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2022)

Go DAWGS loadin' up dem elephant guns and going hunting tomorrow night.  Gonna kill da big one!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking for 14-1!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just take care of business Monday night.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 9, 2022)

Getting close!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Indianapolis Indiana!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Indianapolis Indiana!!


You there, for realz? Have fun if so, brother!

*GO DAWGS*!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs not eatin' no rat poison in the national title thread. Folks claiming they Dawg fans sellin' 'em out in that thread. Not me.

Go Dawgs! Win that natty!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs! @elfiii this white boy is staying in the Go Dawgs thread. For now…..?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2022)

This is how we do. Go Govena. 
I have proclaimed Monday, Jan. 10, 2022, as #HunkerDownDay in Georgia.
When the #Dawgs take the field for the #NationalChampionship, the whole state will be rallying behind them.
Join First Lady of Georgia Marty Kemp, the girls, & me in wearing Red & Black and supporting the University of Georgia Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! @elfiii this white boy is staying in the Go Dawgs thread. For now…..?



Same here. They slinging' that rat poison all over the place today. Gonna be a bunch of dead rats late tomorrow night.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 9, 2022)

Live from Indy!!
You all will be happy to hear, we have seen a BUNCH more DAWGS than the Bammers


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Indy!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 9, 2022)

25.5 hours

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 9, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Live from Indy!!
> You all will be happy to hear, we have seen a BUNCH more DAWGS than the BammersView attachment 1127704



Yell a few GO DAWGS for us!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Live from Indy!!
> You all will be happy to hear, we have seen a BUNCH more DAWGS than the BammersView attachment 1127704


LOVE IT!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2022)

Yell Go Dawgs for us!!

Go traveling Dawgs stomping ugly elephants!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Win or lose I’ll still yell it proudly. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 9, 2022)

Living it up in Indy!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 9, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 9, 2022)

Go dawgs!!!
Probably ain’t gonna get much done at work tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2022)

1982ace said:


> Go dawgs!!!
> Probably ain’t gonna get much done at work tomorrow


I know that's right, tomorrow night better be a slow night for maintenance calls!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2022)

Now Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2022)

Now Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## formula1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Less than 24 hours to kickoff. Let’s go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 9, 2022)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2022)

As the Cable Guy says….Git ur done Dawgs! Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 9, 2022)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2022)

Go dawgs!!  Whup them bammers!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting to get nervous!


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2022)

Lovin the pics A2H!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Living it up in Indy!! GO DAWGS!View attachment 1127741View attachment 1127742View attachment 1127743


That's awesome, bud!! Y'all have a safe and awesome trip, brother! Live it up! And shout a few loud *GO DAWGS* for your GON brothers & sistas while y'all are there. Represent the G! 

*GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 9, 2022)

13 minutes until game day. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 10, 2022)

GAME DAY! Go National Champion Dawgs! Beat the Phants!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

Good game day morning!!

GOOOOOO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2022)

Here’s hoping for bumps and bruises only on both sides, no serious injuries. I wont wish y‘all luck as I hope Bama stomps the DAWGs, but looking forward to a good and safe game.

It’s time to battle! Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

HUNKER DOWN YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Here’s hoping for bumps and bruises only on both sides, no serious injuries. I wont wish y‘all luck as I hope Bama stomps the DAWGs, but looking forward to a good and safe game.
> 
> It’s time to battle! Roll Tide Roll!
> 
> View attachment 1127806



No luck to you Ruger.
GO DAWGS, SIC 'EM!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2022)

May the Mailman deliver the Dawgs a sweet victory tonight against Bama!


*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## fish hawk (Jan 10, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs it's game day


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2022)

Go you Game Day DAWGS.  Say your prayers, strap on your gear good and tight, calm your nerves, because you got this one!  GO DAWGS, swamp da tide!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2022)

It's do or die time so *Go Dawgs!*


----------



## hopper (Jan 10, 2022)

WOOF!! DAWG DAY BABY


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)

GO YOU GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 10, 2022)

Tonight's the Night ! Hunker Down one more time ! GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 10, 2022)

Go do it, Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 10, 2022)

SIC-UM DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Time to rise up and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting rowdy in Indy!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 10, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting rowdy in Indy!!!!


Lots of DAWGS up here!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)

The few that are left in Athens town are ALL wearing red!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 10, 2022)

T minus 6+ hours until there is a reckoning! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Lots of DAWGS up here!!


I figured y'all might have been part of the bunch that had the po po called on em!!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!! Win this game boys!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!!!! One more time!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs taking a big breath to relax then going WOOF WOOF all the way home as winners


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2022)

Getting closer to game time!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS ready to conquer goliath tonight!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS, SIC 'EM!!! WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs, y'all are gonna have to keep the score updated for me since I am working tonight!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)

Let the BIG  DAWG EAT! 
We HUNGRY! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m not at liberty to say!!
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, y'all are gonna have to keep the score updated for me since I am working tonight!!!!


My old body will be in bed before kickoff the way my dozing is going


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 10, 2022)

WOOOO! GO DAWGS !


----------



## formula1 (Jan 10, 2022)

You might be old if you sleep in ‘da game!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)

Need to add a new poster to the Dawg room. Go DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2022)

formula1 said:


> You might be old if you sleep in ‘da game!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!


Score GONna be the same either way. Is what it is. Time waits on no one and has no pity on anyone


----------



## formula1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Age is just a number! I’m old enough to be an adult when the Dawgs last won a natty! But I still can’t sleep when they’re playing.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh my, I already cussing.  Just watching the pre-game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! It’s time  to bring that trophy home to Athens G E O R G I A!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs1


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2022)

What’s dat smell … smells like a DAWG natty to me. Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)

Glory Glory to GEORGIA. 
And to heck with everybody else.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!!  Win it for Charlie!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2022)

Last Go Dawgs until after the game!! Got a house full!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 10, 2022)

Let’s do it baby!! gonna make History!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 10, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS!View attachment 1127960


Aint nothing like it! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2022)

Halftime Go Dawgs!! Come on Dawgs win this thing!!


----------



## Dub (Jan 10, 2022)

Congratulations Dawgs !!!


Great victory !!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 10, 2022)

Ballgame! 
Congratulations Dawg Nation. 
Got us a Natty! 
Great game Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2022)

They did it Charlie


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2022)

For The Boss


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Champs!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

KYDawg WE DID IT!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

40 what? Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

How bout them Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

fish hawk said:


> They did it Charlie





trad bow said:


> For The Boss



Bo$$ be enjoying the win and a slash of Blanton’s right about now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Wooooooo Go Dawgs, this one's for you Bo$$!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! Man it feels good!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs! No more complaining. I can work on food plots and stop throwing seeds with anger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG. GO DAWGS


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 11, 2022)

Jager bombs for everyone!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2022)

The Bo$$ is partying hard upstairs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> The Bo$$ is partying hard upstairs!!!!


He had the best seat in the house!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

Maybe @Ruger#3  and @Hooked On Quack  will leave this tread alone now. 1980 is in the history books. 
GO DAWGS today and everyday!


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs, you National Champions!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe @Ruger#3  and @Hooked On Quack  will leave this tread alone now. 1980 is in the history books.
> GO DAWGS today and everyday!


@Hooked On Quack internet is out of commission for a while!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 11, 2022)

we did it!! We won it all!GO DAWGS!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2022)

UGA broke out the weed and liquor a little too early in the game to be celebrating, but give him credit, he knew them Dawgs were gonna bring that natty back to Athens! This joker is tore up! 












*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

One more Go Dawgs before I go to bed!!!!!!!!!

Wooooo


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2022)

Go National Champions Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

What a great Day to be a CHAMPION!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS with a scratchy throat from screaming last night!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

There's just nothing like a hot cup of joe to start the day. What's going on this morning boys and girls? Oh yeah, that's right. It's a wonderful day to be a Dawg! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 11, 2022)

Go happy Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

Where's all my Dawg bros and sista this morning? Errybotty hung over or what?

Go Champeen Dawgs!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 11, 2022)

Waking up Champions sure feels good . Go Dawgs !


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2022)

Congratulations Dawgs!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2022)

Now that target is on your back !


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Now that target is on your back !



Always has been. We're scarred over pretty good after 41 years though so it don't mind so much.


----------



## hopper (Jan 11, 2022)

Dang I Feel Good This Morning!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 11, 2022)

Just ordered all my Natty gear. Go Dawgs !


----------



## redeli (Jan 11, 2022)

a bridesmaid no more....GO DAWGS


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Always has been. We're scarred over pretty good after 41 years though so it don't mind so much.


Not like it is now


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2022)

Like I said good game and congratulations


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Not like it is now



Meh. That will last until the first kickoff of '22. Then we'll start the process all over again.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs! 9 hours since our last national title. Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 11, 2022)

My shirt for work today is:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!



Got the CD. He's still the king of soul.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Got the CD. He's still the king of soul.


Met him at Sanford stadium back in the day. Nice guy!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Met him at Sanford stadium back in the day. Nice guy!



DGD too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2022)

Congrats on a well deserved National Championship !!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Where's all my Dawg bros and sista this morning? Errybotty hung over or what?
> 
> Go Champeen Dawgs!



Didn't drink no likker, but I still feel hung over this morning.  I'll take it with a smile!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

Tell the truth. Are me an H22 the only ones who shed a happy tear?  Go DAWGS.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Ok I am up!!!!!! 

You know, the sun is just a little brighter,  the birds sound a little sweeter and I can tolerate my wife's 2 cats just a little more!!!!! Lord a Natty does wonders for the soul!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! They just kept winning!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

TTT!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)

GO Champion Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2022)

Me laughing at all the doubters!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

How bout dem Dawgs?!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2022)

And to all you Dawg haters taking peeks in this thread!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Always has been. We're scarred over pretty good after 41 years though so it don't mind so much.


 Your on Top and everyone wants to knock you down. All I’m saying


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Your on Top and everyone wants to knock you down. All I’m saying



Sure they are but that will all get lost in the fog once next season starts. We'll get a lot of rat poison hype at the start of the season but it won't last because we aren't the media darling. They will all be praying tOSU or Michigan or Oregon or Goiter Dane leaves us and you Bammers in the dust. Look how they hyped Cincy and Michigan this year. Nobody will be talking about us unless we outperform this year. We'll be just another team in the pack. Other teams will take us seriously but other teams' seasons will not depend on their one game against us.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

How bout them censored DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go  Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Its a great day to be a Dawg!!!!

Even made sweeter by winning last night!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1128146


Go Dawgs!!!!

Love it Mandy!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1128146





That's cruel.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 11, 2022)

I was going to cut way back on my drinking this week but I think I'm gonna wait till after the parade on Saturday and partay all week. Woooo !


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 11, 2022)

Go you hairy National Champions Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> I was going to cut way back on my drinking this week but I think I'm gonna wait till after the parade on Saturday and partay all week. Woooo !


I'll be there on Lumpkin Street bells on myself Saturday!  
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go you party Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2022)

Been a while. Go DAWGS.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 11, 2022)

Yep, my wife and I plan on being in Athens Saturday and might partake in some of the celebration activities.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting on top of the heap


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 11, 2022)

Little tired but what a great day!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 11, 2022)

Good gosh almighty, we national champs!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2022)

Nearly 21 hours since our last NC. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2022)

Go GT fans wondering their next move since the tide has failed them.


----------



## cramer (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

riprap said:


> Go GT fans wondering their next move since the tide has failed them.


1991 1/2 champions.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 11, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> 1991 1/2 champions.



Voted, not earned!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Man it just feels so right!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 12, 2022)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 12, 2022)

Go you National Champions Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 12, 2022)

Replay of game on SEC at 3pm today


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

riprap said:


> Nearly 21 hours since our last NC. Go Dawgs!


Time for another one in 2023! 
Go Dawgs NEVER stop winning!

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS hoping we get some dynamic WRs out of the Portal!
Go Dawgs injury free in 2022!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Champion DAWGS livin' free in hater's heads!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2022)

What a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2022)

elfiii said:


> What a great day to be a Dawg!


Great year to be a Dog.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!
Shiny happy people in THE Classic City.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 12, 2022)

Go less hungry Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

Go National Champion Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

The best part of waking up, is drinking coffee from my National Championship cup! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Replay of game on SEC at 3pm today



I’ve watched it on YouTube about 4 times 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 12, 2022)

Duff said:


> I’ve watched it on YouTube about 4 times
> 
> Go Dawgs!



My bad it's on ESPNU and we don't get that channel at my shop

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

It’s still feels good! Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 12, 2022)

It’s a great day to be a DAWG !!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

Go all you Dawgs! Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky and in Moultree Ga!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2022)

Go bammers, tigers of all states and gators living in the past!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs and Tito


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs fighting the rona!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 12, 2022)

GO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 12, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs fighting the rona!!!!


Oh no, just got over it. Take care of yourself brother!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs fighting the rona!!!!


Get well soon! ????


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs fighting the rona!!!!


I was there last year. No smell. Altered taste and had a low fever, headache and felt like i was in a fog for 2 weeks.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs loving 2022 and the memorable 1980 championship which all other titles are compared to.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2022)

riprap said:


> I was there last year. No smell. Altered taste and had a low fever, headache and felt like i was in a fog for 2 weeks.


Still have taste and smell, a lot weaker than normal also. I think if anything it's the Omni, the dang double ear infection I what's bothering me with a headache. 

All that being said, 

Go Dawgs, cause even Rona can't take away a Natty!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2022)

Go Rona Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Just got through watching the game highlights again!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 13, 2022)

Good morning national champs!

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2022)

Ordered me some new DAWG championship cokes for the mantel.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2022)

And again Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 13, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Ordered me some new DAWG championship cokes for the mantel.  Go DAWGS!


Where you get them?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs fighting the rona!!!!



*CARP!*

Go Dawgs kicking that Rona in it's narrow butt just like we did against Bama.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS.

After what came out of me last night from my Mexican lunch, I would have welcomed the loss of the sense of smell.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs fighting the Rona! Go Dawgs destroying toilets! Go Dawgs everywhere!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS today and EVERYDAY!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 13, 2022)

Double Champions, Lets Go!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2022)

Just got done watching the replay called by the Dawgs radio network!!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 13, 2022)

GO NATTY DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions 

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2022)

Go #1 Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS wearing my Georgia National Champ shirt loud and proud on casual Friday!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dogs, thinking about our first TD of the season and the last TD of the season!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2022)

GO
D
   A
      W
         G
            S


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Glad the parade and celebration in the stadium will be on Channel 2. We have a upright freezer being delivered and have no idea what time they will show up. Can't make any plans.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 14, 2022)

Go You National Championship celebrating Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 14, 2022)

Go National Champs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2022)

Go you Natty DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 15, 2022)

Good morning NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!
Enjoy celebration day!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the celebration on TV, dang Rona!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2022)

I remember Kirbys first press conference. He said why not Georgia? Why not here? Guess what? He did it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2022)

Don't dat purdy. Go DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

The game is coming on ESPNU yep I am gonna record it!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> The game is coming on ESPNU yep I am gonna record it!!!!!



Woot! Comes on at 2 PM. Imma try and record it too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!! 

Just got done watching the ceremony!!!! Thought is was awesome!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the game replay!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2022)

Those are some DAWGS ya'll. All former coaches showed up at Sanford Stadium today. GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dogs, read where big D Washington my be gone to the portal.


----------



## Duff (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs celebrating the Natty!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 15, 2022)

*DAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!

How sweet it is!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Jan 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting by the fire waiting on the bad weather to arrive!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 16, 2022)

Go late night Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!

Looked out the window, seems there might be some white on the ground!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS, sittin' here listening to the wind blow and surf crash at the coast.

As for those former coaches, there is one on the left that I would like to forget!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! Still waiting on the white stuff!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a dreary Sunday morning!!!!

But it's a brighter day all because the Dawgs are the National Champions!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 16, 2022)

Go dawgs all these threads from here on out should be for Charlie!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 16, 2022)

This GO DAWGS for all the DGD’s past, present and future!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the weather!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs, hope everyone stays safe!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dogs, its time for a few updated Coke bottles.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs, white stuff still falling. Doesn't look like much accumulation will happen. Reports are our roads are starting to freeze over some.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Virginny Dawgs are snowed in again.  But I’m still loving that Natty!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting snowed in!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 16, 2022)

Go snowy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting over this Rona!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cold wet winter day.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs, just chilling and watching the replay one more time!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 16, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Virginny Dawgs are snowed in again.  But I’m still loving that Natty!
> 
> Go Dawgs!View attachment 1129148


My sister lived in Virginia Beach back in the early 80s when her husband was in the Navy. I was a little feller back then, but I went stayed with her one summer during the school break. Got to go to Norfolk where all the Nay ships dock, and see some places where my dad used to hang out when he was in the Navy back in the 50s. They also took me to Mount Trashmore Park. I also remember seeing some nice looking woods up there I would've liked to have hunted. 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

We lived outside of Warrenton in 76 for a year, Dad managed a 300 acre estate,  lord I loved hunting in the snow that winter!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 16, 2022)

I live just outside of Lynchburg which right in the center of the state.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2022)

Go snow Dawgs. Glad it didn't do this yesterday.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

formula1 said:


> I live just outside of Lynchburg which right in the center of the state.


Know exactly where Lynchburg is, Went for a look-see at Liberty when I was looking at colleges, ended up at Tennessee Temple instead. 

Of course I was yelling Go Dawgs back then too!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 16, 2022)

GO snow DAWGS! Having some fun before it gets dark


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs playing in the snow!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs that didn't get squat for snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2022)

H22 had to play.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the replay again.


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2022)

Jake Carmada was a big weapon. A DGD and will be missed

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2022)

Carmada was booming them punts! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2022)

Go DAWGS down here with no snow, but tying off to a tree so the wind don't blow me away!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2022)

https://fb.watch/aBald0AWA7/


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Love it Mrs.Hto2two


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Wishing I was going to work tonight instead of burning vacation days!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying this low tide.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 17, 2022)

Go cold Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2022)

GO Dawgs in the frozen campus.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Time to start a new one!!!!!

Championship Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

@brownceluse who are we going to get to start the next thread??

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2022)

You don’t have to ask me brother. The Queen brought us a Natty! But we got time until season. You start it brother!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2022)

Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> You don’t have to ask me brother. The Queen brought us a Natty! But we got time until season. You start it brother!


I was thinking we need @mrs. hornet22 to start another cause she is one of the best DGD I know!!!!  

It's you Mandy!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS from the frozen south Georgia.

Those pics of Athens remind me of the two ice storms I lived through up there while in school.  What a mess!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs resetting for 2022


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs! and that's a wrap on this one.


----------

